# Cal 30, Bristol 28, Tartan 30, C&C 30



## seahorse7 (Jul 28, 2008)

Bristol early/mid 70s - is the deep fin not the 29.9 although I think hull is almost the same
(tiller)

same era 60s/70s fin keelers - opinions - assume similar condition, more or less stock, phrf racing configuration ...

which one likely to lead to the easiest offshore conversion - not circumnavigate but _Bermuda, Bahamas, Key Largo ..._

Yes, $ a factor. I consider, smaller but not really bigger - $, draft 5' maybe 6' - single hand factor ...


----------



## Rozz (Jun 30, 2011)

my Bristol 29 is mostly original and would be an easy convert and she handles great in most weather. i know mine is older then ur looking at but there isn't to much difference. i have made a few changes because i like to camp off the coast here in so Cal for a few days at a time. i would take her farther but i have a vhf from the early 90's and no GPS... just my training and charts 

oh yeah and im a single hander..


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I do not believe that there was a Bristol 28. I think there was a Bristol 27 and Bristol 30 and both were very different boats than the Bristol 29 and Bristol 29.9. If I had to chose fromf the boats on your list, there is no doubt in my mind that the only one that I would want to take to Bermuda would be a Tartan 30 both from a build quality and a sailing ability standpoint, with the C&C 30 being a distant second and the others not even on my list. One nice thing about the Tartan 30 on the US east coast, is that in many areas they were a one design class until about 10-12 years ago and so you find nicely maintained and nicely upgraded versions out there at pretty reasonable prices. 

Jeff


----------



## seahorse7 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeff_H said:


> I do not believe that there was a Bristol 28. I think there was a Bristol 27 and Bristol 30 and both were very different boats than the Bristol 29 and Bristol 29.9. If I had to chose fromf the boats on your list, there is no doubt in my mind that the only one that I would want to take to Bermuda would be a Tartan 30 both from a build quality and a sailing ability standpoint, with the C&C 30 being a distant second and the others not even on my list. One nice thing about the Tartan 30 on the US east coast, is that in many areas they were a one design class until about 10-12 years ago and so you find nicely maintained and nicely upgraded versions out there at pretty reasonable prices.
> 
> Jeff


BRISTOL 28 sailboat on sailboatdata.com.. More than 6000 sailboats, sailing yachts, dinghies and sailing craft listed. - Bristol 28 - 8 or so hulls 1972-1976 - Deep keel' version of 29.9 although it predated 29.9. I surmised that it did not fit the rule so well so they made a cruising version - aka the 29.9. Here is a photo.

I do hear/read enough nice things about the Tartan.

How about an Ericson? 27 or 29 70s Bruce King or the later fractional "+" series? I have a preference for fractional but do not ever seem to see offshore types in the 'cheap' range (under $15k). Jeff, I know your general preference for waterline - and I agree, just that the initial use is likely to be a lot of miscellaneous Bay sailing and the 5' footish draft range is close to the limit for our area.

Anything you would go for in the 25 to 28 range, caribean cruising ,,, ? - Thanks and I realize that might put Bermuda off the destination list.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Check out Santana 30/30 as well as Schock 35 both well priced on used market and quite a few hulls in FLA market.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Ask Bob Perry what boats might be good choices. Highly unlikely he'll be shilling his product exclusively. WD, your posts are spamming your product. It's unfortunate that you aren't able to use your considerable expertise to acknowledged other maker's boats as well.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Always been a fan of the Tartan's. Although with older boats the one that was nicest new might be the biggest piece of crap due to lack of maintenance.


----------



## DanielBoon (Jan 7, 2010)

seahorse7 said:


> How about an Ericson? 27 or 29 70s Bruce King or the later fractional "+" series? I have a preference for fractional but do not ever seem to see offshore types in the 'cheap' range (under $15k). Jeff, I know your general preference for waterline - and I agree, just that the initial use is likely to be a lot of miscellaneous Bay sailing and the 5' footish draft range is close to the limit for our area.




Out of interest, why have you skipped the E-28?


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

What Jeff H said.....

I purchased a 1980 Tartan 30 tall rig a few years ago( competition model with 500 lbs more lead and taller mast.That a guy from E usa had class raced and he was really a big promoter of that class. And he has her well maintained and set up, although she sat on the hard for awhile. I recently had to rebuild the rudder, but now it is bullet proof, i just went over her today cleaning everything inside and was remarking how solid she is after all these years. Find one of these that was looked after and you will not regret it.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Objectivity....*



puddinlegs said:


> Ask Bob Perry what boats might be good choices. Highly unlikely he'll be shilling his product exclusively. WD, your posts are spamming your product. It's unfortunate that you aren't able to use your considerable expertise to acknowledged other maker's boats as well.


'Fraid I'll have to add a "plus one" to that.

Lots of choices out there, although most of us like best the boat we own (or build...).

Heck, I'd even suggest adding an Ericson-built Olson 911LE to his list of models to consider. Not that I have any bias of course!


LB


----------



## seahorse7 (Jul 28, 2008)

DanielBoon said:


> Out of interest, why have you skipped the E-28?


The list was not meant to be inclusive - the E28 looks like it should be there. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

olson34 said:


> 'Fraid I'll have to add a "plus one" to that.
> 
> Lots of choices out there, although most of us like best the boat we own (or build...).
> 
> ...


I'd say they couldn't go wrong with an O-34 for that matter.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

The tartan is a very solid boat, one issue for offshore work is its very large cockpit, lack of bridgedeck and small scuppers. I really like ours for inshore sailing, but if I took it offshore I would build a bridgedeck. If built thick it would also reduce cockpit volume. 

Adding better scuppers should be not too hard as the aft end of the cockpit is very close to the stern.


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a Bristol 32- built 1976, and did a nice 14 month Atlantic trip. Cape May- Bermuda, Azores, Portugal, Canary Islands, Tobago - up the Caribbean island chain back to Bermuda and then Norfolk. 

Boat did great- added a Monitor and inner Forestay and refrigeration. She carried plenty of water but had to add 5 jerry cans diesel. 

A little tender but a very strong boat!


----------

